# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Comenzar con numismagia...

## gomobel

Hola

Siempre me ha gustado la magia, sé hacer los típicos trucos con cartas (muy típicos) basados en probabilidades y cuentas matemáticas, algún truco de algún libro-juego que tuve de pequeño y poco más. Me gustaría comenzar a hacer trucos más impactantes. Estaría sobretodo interesado en trucos con monedas y con cartas.

Bien, ¿qué me recomiendan para comenzar con numismagia? Me gustaría empezar con lo básico: hacer desaparecer monedas marcadas y que aparezcan en la otra mano, en un bolsillo, que atraviesen la mano... ¿Qué libro/web me sugieren para empezar desde cero? ¿Es cuestión de práctica?

Un saludo

Fernando

----------


## OrLoK

Aquí hay una discusión similar:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=4593

Yo te recomiendo, si realmente tienes ganas (y dinero) que te compres el Magia con Monedas de J.B Bobo, ya sabes, la Biblia de la Numismagia. Allí vas a encontrar infinidad de trucos u ideas para hacer tus propias rutinas.

Y claro, esto es todo práctica, pero si ya manejas algo de cartas te costará un pelín menos   :Lol:

----------


## Ella

> ¿Es cuestión de práctica?


y esta pregunta? que clase de "magia" no es cuestion de practica? incluso los juegos automaticos de cartas requieren practica...

----------


## gomobel

Hola

Gracias

Perdona, Ella, pero como digo no tengo mucha idea. Necesito algún libro / vídeo donde se vea claramente la parte práctica para hacer el truco, me vendrían bien unos consejillos. Leo por aquí que el Bobo está bien, pero no quiero gastar 70€ sólo para empezar... Quizás si cuando adquiera algo de práctica...

¿Qué me recomendáis?

Fernando

----------


## Ella

hombre, si vas a empezar recien en la magia yo no te recomiendo la numismagia hasta que no tengas un minimo de conocimientos teoricos dominados,sobre todo presentacion y saber estar.

----------


## eskroler

Ella, a que te refieres con eso de saber estar?  :Wink:  
parece una chorrada pero no se a que te refieres...

----------


## Ella

aplomo,confianza, libertad a la hora de hacer un juego como tambien improvisar si algo sale mal,dominar la escena.
justamente es la desconfianza la que al hacer un f.deposito te haga dudar si la gente ha visto algo y te pongas nervioso o te haga sentir incomodo porque ni tu te lo crees.

----------


## gomobel

Si con 'saber estar' te refieres a saber actuar, estar en un escenario delante de público, ese no es precisamente mi problema. Improvisar juegos supongo que cuando tenga algo de idea ya me irá saliendo algo. Pero sin saber nada de magia es difícil. Improvisar simplemente (teatro) no sería tan difícil, tengo experiencia teatral y de actuar sobre un escenario (con público, claro, aunque no magia)

Simplemente me gustaría empezar con unos trucos básicos de cartomagia (que no sean los típicos de contar hasta 11 para que salga la carta, o poner la del final del mazo boca abajo...) y monedas (perder una moneda, hacerla aparecer de la nada...). Esas cosas. Por lo que veo, Ella, tienes bastante idea de magia, así que si me ayudaras a empezar te estaría muy agradecido.

Un saludo!!!

Fernando

----------


## Ella

ah, si empiezas con cartas y monedas a la vez es otra cosa ya que los libros de cartomagia suelen tener algo de teoria (pero minima) y por lo menos tendras juegos automagicos para ir haciendo mientras empiezas con las monedas ya que estaras unos meses aprendiendo a empalmarlas (sujetar).
que libro de cartomagia compraras? cual de numismagia? (mira los post de numismagia que hay que en acsi todos se recomiendan libros/dvd con los que empezar.

----------


## gomobel

¿Cuál me recomiendas tú? ¿Cómo empezaste?

Si quieres puedes agregarme a msn, tú o cualquiera con idea de magia para recomendarme como empezar.

Un saludo!

Fer

----------


## eskroler

alomejor estoy equivocado, pero la mayoria de los trucos con monedas no son como muy simples??
 me explico, yo pienso que "el truco" como tal es muy simple y despues el resto del efecto lo consigue el mago distrayendo, hablando etc.. no es asi??
por eso se supone que es algo mas dificil que la cartomagia no?
hablo con muy poco conocimiento del tema por eso pregunto...
gracias  :Wink:

----------


## gomobel

No tengo ni idea de si son más difíciles los trucos con monedas o con cartas... sólo quiero aprender algo simple.

¿Qué me recomendáis?

Saludos

----------


## Ella

> alomejor estoy equivocado, pero la mayoria de los trucos con monedas no son como muy simples?? 
> me explico, yo pienso que "el truco" como tal es muy simple y despues el resto del efecto lo consigue el mago distrayendo, hablando etc.. no es asi?? 
> 
> hablo con muy poco conocimiento del tema por eso pregunto...
> gracias


se nota...para empezar en la cartomagia tienes juegos automagicos, lo que has dicho es como decir que las grandes ilusiones son mas faciles que la cartomagia porque consiste en tener cajas trucadas y rampillas..., en la numismagia no, en la numismagia es dificil creer uno mismo las casas, creer (siendo novato en magia) que una maneda ha desaparecido para poder trasmitir esa serteza. lee este post: http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...t=3761&start=0

*gomobel*, yo empece con las bolas de esponja con el libro de ferragut, no me fue dificil tecnicamente pero no puede hacer un juego BIEN (en todos los sentidos) hasta despues de mi 1º mes (por lo menos) cuando yo me sentia comoda y saber que dominaba la situacion y era yo quien dirigia el juego y que lo alli iba a pasar, al principio hacia que desaparezca una bola ni yo misma me lo creia, tecnicamente estaba bien ejecutado pero la gente reaccionaba como: "algo habras hecho" o "y que?, a ver, haslo aparecer". luego me fui metiendo en la numismagia para aprender tecnicas que aplicar a las bolas de esponja asi que me fue facil iniciarme en ella, me prestaron el libro numismagia I y luego me compre el bobo.
por eso, mientras le das a las monedas puedes hacer juegos automaticos con las cartas y no tendras un mes en blanco con la mano en el bolsillo aprendiendo a emplamar sin poder hacer ningun juego, tus amigos pidiendotelos e incluso poder llegar a quejarte de lo dificil que es o que por que te has comprado el bobo si no sabes ni empalmar (que basicamente es la razon por la que la gente deja las monedas de lado)

----------


## eskroler

jaja.. que directa con ese " se nota"... hago todo lo posible por aprender te lo prometo  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## newwave

eskroler, ¿de verdad crees que la magia con monedas es facil?, me parece que tienes que probarla un poco mas. de un mismo efecto puedes sacar multitud de situaciones. despues de las cartas, ten en cuenta que es la rama de la magia que mas efectos tiene. a mi personalmente me encanta, aunque reconozco que la magia con cartas es mas rica. sinceramente, creo que ninguna de las ramas de la magia se puede minusvalorar. he visto a magos hacer cosas por ejemplo con esponjas o pañuelos increibles. la magia es lo que tu quieras que sea :shock:

----------


## eskroler

alreves yo queria decir que la magia con monedas es mucho mas dificil.
Lo que yo digo, esque en un efecto hecho con monedas es mas importante  "el mago" que el propio truco en sí, porque como dice Ella, el mago tiene que creer que la moneda a desaparecido y transmitir esa sensacion al publico... y en cambio con un truco de cartas, sabes perfectamente si te ha salido bien o mal...
nose si me esplico...  :Wink:

----------


## Ella

> alreves yo queria decir que la magia con monedas es mucho mas dificil.
> Lo que yo digo, esque en un efecto hecho con monedas es mas importante  "el mago" que el propio truco en sí, porque como dice Ella, el mago tiene que creer que la moneda a desaparecido y transmitir esa sensacion al publico... y en cambio con un truco de cartas, sabes perfectamente si te ha salido bien o mal...
> nose si me esplico...


bueeeeeeenos, eso es otra cosa...:D, ahora escribelo en la seccion de cartomagia y veras como se te hechan al cuello, jaja (es broma)

----------


## eskroler

jaja voy a ponerlo... pero si preguntan es porque tu me has obligado...

q nooooo  :Wink:  

 :P  :P  :P  :P MAÑANA FESTIVO EN MADRID :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## newwave

bueno, yo creo que hagas lo que hagas debes de hacerlo bien y echarle morro.tu puedes tener el mejor efecto del mundo en tus manos que si no lo sabes interpretar.......sea lo que sea que hagas , debes de hacerlo como si de verdad estuviese sucediendo. supongo que de eso depende el exito o fracaso de un efecto.
incluso de lo mas simple puedes hacer una obra de arte

----------


## Ella

asi es newwave!!
por ejemplo, uno de los juegos faciles, el de la moneda atreves de la mano...si se hace dentro de un climax donde hay dinamismo: moneda aparece, desaparece, al bolsillo, vuelve a aprecer, y de un momento a toro, zas! atraviesa la mano, causa mucho mas efecto que si se hace el juego solo, e igual, a lo mejor si no se interpreta la gente ni se inmuta.

para efectos tan increibles como levitaciones, monedas que desaparecen, que atraviesan cosas, que las saques de las orejas, como van contra toda logica las personas las suelen rechazar y lo 1º que piensan es " que rapido con las manos" o " algo habra hecho" e incluso reaccionan sin inmutarse porque se calman ellos mismos de lo que han visto pensando en "es un truco", lo dificil es conseguir que esto no pase, requiere un tiempo, a las personas les es mas facil aceptar que alguien puede adivinar una carta que volar, cortar a alguien en dos o hacer desaparecer objetos

----------


## eskroler

La moneda a traves de la mano, ese truco me encanta, porque aunque parece una tonteria... tiene gran efecto...
llevo haciendo ese truco un monton de tiempo... 
de hecho es de los poquillos que se hacer con monedas...
por cierto tengo una duda sobre ese truco... en el momento clave yo tengo las manos mu juntas... y nose si asi esta bien hecho o arriesgo demasiado...

----------


## Ella

> por cierto tengo una duda sobre ese truco... en el momento clave yo tengo las manos mu juntas... y nose si asi esta bien hecho o arriesgo demasiado...


yo cuando lo hago, en el momento que la moneda esta por caer en la mesa  mi mano derecha tiene los dedos contactando con el dorso de la izquierda...a eso te refieres?
un juego que puedes hacer de gran efecto es: moneda atraves del pantalon, incluso es mas sencillo porque si recien estas empezando seguramente aun no estas a gusto con la forma que toma tu mano en el clasico   :Lol:   y te da inseguiridad el no verla completamente plana, a que si?

----------


## eskroler

nose si es esactamente el mismo truco al que me refiero yo...
te puedo mandar un privado contandote como es el que digo yo?
o ahi tampoco se poden poner trucos?
 :Wink:

----------


## gomobel

Hola de nuevo

Y ¿qué video / DVD me recomiendan para comenzar con trucos de monedas básicos? Ya tengo el Canuto y dentro de poco empezaré a estudiarlo pero me gustaría alternar cartas con monedas, y para ello tener un par de trucos sencillos de numismagia en  mi repertorio.

Un saludo

Fernando

----------


## NiponT

yo tambien estoy con el canuto y he comprado una moneda magnetica para complementarlo con las cartas..me recomendais algun juego o rutina?alguien por mensaje pribado aunque sea me podria decir  si es necesario comprarse un iman de la tiendamagia para hacer juegos?gracias a todos

----------


## eskroler

digo yo que solo con una moneda magnetica no se puede hacer mucho, asique si yo fuera tu me compraria EL BOBO, o Monedas monedas y monedas de Tamariz, para ir aprendiendo la manipulacion con monedas...
Eso es lo que estoy haciendo yo... y pienso que es mejor aprender bien a manipular las monedas con soltura y despues comprarse monedas "especiales"...  :Wink:  
espero que te haya servido de algo...jeje

----------


## bjaltamira

Cualquier juego, truco o ilusion por muy sencillo que sea, si tiene una buena presentacion y tecnica puede ha llegar a ser muy impactante. Pero si realizas cualquier juego sin haber echo una buena presentacion pues no llega a ser tan impactante y queda en un simple juego sin mas.



                                                            Un Saludo

----------


## panoramix

yo tambien llev0 una semana o asi con el canuto y como queria empezar tambien con monedas, he encargado el monedas, monedas y monedas... porque no queria empezar gasandome 70 eurazos que vale el bobo
que tal esta el de monedas, monedas y mnedas para empezar :Confused: 
espeo vustra repuesta, agur!

----------


## correka

Hola panoramix, 
en mi humilde opinión no creo que el libro de Tamariz sea bueno para empezar (al menos solo con él), en caso de descartar por el precio el de Bobo (merece la pena el sacrificio aunque sea a base de estar un par de meses ahorrando   :Wink:  ) me parece estupendo el de "Monedas in Crescendo" pero es complicadisimo encontrar un ejemplar (al menos a mi me ha costado un "webo" encontrarlo) o bien algún dvd, yo solo conozco los de Roth y me parecen que están bastante bien para empezar,
bueno espero haberte sido de ayuda.
Saludos magicos.

----------


## panoramix

gracias por tus consejos corrika, te hare caso y empezare a ahorrar para el bobo, jaja! bueno de momento espero el de monedas, monedas... que ya lo he pedido y me comprare el dvd de david roth para ir empezando y a ver que tal me va. venga gracias y agur!

----------


## Goreneko

Correka, ¿Qué tal es el 'monedas in crescendo'? ¿Sirve para empezar? Comenta algoooo killo!!!

----------


## apelmar

skroler, yo te recomendaria la cartomagia para empezar...ya que tiene juegos automaticos, y da mucha alegria y optimismo el saber hacer algo al poco tiempo. La numismagia, desde mi punto de vista, es algo mas compleja, al menos al iniciarse, aunque sus efectos son asombrosos.

Te recomendaria que le hicieses caso a "ella" que de esto sabe un rato, verdad ella??

Por cierto, como ya te ha dicho ella, empezó con bolas de esponja, y ahora creo que esta mas dedicada a la numismagia, que por cierto ya domina bastante bien (al menos en los videos que yo he visto del concurso)...Pero tengo entendido que se necesita mucha mucha practica.

Yo estoy con la cartomagia aun, y al menos me quedan un par de años...sino mas!!por que este mundo es fascinante.

Un saludo!! y otro para "ella!!  :Wink:  "

----------


## _[amigo]_

Apelmar tiene razon, para comenzar yo veo mejor la cartomagia(es lo que yo estoy haciendo), por lo mismo que el dice, te da ganas de seguir con la magia porque hay trucos muy sencillos con los que puedes sorprender a un publico poco exigente. Con eso cojes ganas suficientes para seguir con ello y llegar ha hacer manipulaciones buenisimas con los un mazo de cartas.

Cartomagia para empezar, saludos  :Wink1:

----------


## eskroler

tambien toy con cartomagia, pero me gusta mucho mas la magia con monedas...
ademas con las monedas puedo ir practicando durante todo el dia... en el bus.. en todos los sitios puedo practicar falsos depositos, empalmes...
nose.. me gusta más...ahora estoy ahorrando para el bobo.. 
para gustos los colores.  :Wink:

----------


## panoramix

yo tambien estoy con la cartomagia con el canuto, pero tambien me he hecho con el monedas, monedas y monedas... de tamariz y con el dvd vol. 1 de david roth y ando practicando, sobre todo cuando estoy en la calle, y dejo las cartas para cuando estoy en casa. 
agur!

----------


## correka

No estoy de acuerdo con los que aconsejan no empezar con numismagia y recomiendan la cartomagia para iniciarte en la magia, qué pasa que si te gusta el "choped" es mejor empezar comiendo "salmón"  :Confused: ?  :?: 
No tiene nada que ver bajo mi punto de vista, si te interesa la numismagia pues (siendo consciente de que es más complejo el comienzo) animo y a por los empalmes que ya llegaremos a la caja okito con el tiempo, además cuanto más dificil más satisfación tendrás cuando consigas los resultados.

Respecto al "Monedas in Crescendo" (Goreneko   :Wink:  ), bajo mi humilde opinión creo que es bastante recomendable para empezar, comienza enseñando tres empalmes (clasico, italiano y de los dedos) y se van aplicando en efectos faciles pero interesantes, además aparecen falsos depositos, más juegos, hay un capitulo dedicado a la caja okito, pero ya haré un analisis en "lo mejor y lo peor" cuando me lo termine (si alguien no lo hace antes, claro). Concretando, si quieres monedas, busca el libro, yo estoy muy contento con él y me parece un estupendo manual.

Saludos magicos.

----------


## Josele

Buenas, antes de nada soy un aprendiz de ilusionista, aunque a mi edad eso de aprendiz suena mal  :Smile1: 
He estado mirando algunos libros de magia con monedas. Para mi el Bobo esta muy bien, se podria decir que es la biblia, aunque alguna gente no opine lo mismo. Eso si, para comprartelo tienes que estar realmente seguro de que lo quieres aprovechar.
Si no te quieres desembolsar ese precio, yo te recomendaria que miraras el Tomo IV del "Juegos de manos de bolsillo" de CIURO, donde tienes una parte de tecnica y otra de juegos. Yo creo que para empezar esta bien y luego si te pica el gusanillo de continuar, pues miras el Bobo.
El libro te Tamariz no lo veo mal, pero para mi que tienes que tener algo de base. Si no, en mi opinion, te sirve de poco.
Por otro lado, el DVD de David Roth (solo he visto el primero) me ha encantado y para el principiante esta muy bien, porque ves lo que quieres hacer. Lo malo es que esta en ingles y tienes que tener algo de oido.
Por mi parte nada mas, practicar mucho que mira me cuesta el empalme clasico y luego viene con la izquierda... pufff

----------


## aryjackson

ami me encanta la magia con monedas y con billetes ya q son elementos q atraen y mucho a las personas son de los pocos elementos q se prestan para  el deleite universal !  :o

----------

